# T.P.R of Bearded Dragon



## Jake89 (May 30, 2007)

I would like to know what is the Normal Temprature, Pulse and Respiration of a Bearded Dragon. Many thanks Jake


----------



## mutt (Jul 5, 2005)

dont mean to sound rude but are you taking the piss????


----------



## weeminx (Oct 28, 2006)

damn just when i cant find my stethascope:lol2:


----------



## Jake89 (May 30, 2007)

*not taking the piss!*

Im not taking the piss people, im doing a course at college and for the assignment for my Exotic Animals lesson, it asks for the T.P.R of a Bearded Dragon


----------



## BELIAL (Nov 10, 2006)

Optimum temp is about 33C but in order to regulate this temp they have to constantly fluctuate their body temps by moving thermal gradients.

Males actually prefer slightly warmer temps at the top end of 33 whereas females prefer lower 32C

As for pulse and respiration i can't help you...you would have to find someone with a beardie (not me i'm afraid) and get them to count respiration over 10 seconds them times by 6. Obviously temp will have a direct impact on respiration and pulse rates so you would have to measure in the morning/midday/evening to get a medium. 

Also dependent on age of the beardie with younger beardies breathing faster and having a quicker pulse than older animals so this would have to be taken into consideration.


----------



## fundo (Feb 7, 2007)

If you're doing the course, shouldn't you know???:lol2:


----------



## fundo (Feb 7, 2007)

BELIAL said:


> Optimum temp is about 33C but in order to regulate this temp they have to constantly fluctuate their body temps by moving thermal gradients.
> 
> Males actually prefer slightly warmer temps at the top end of 33 whereas females prefer lower 32C
> 
> ...


wow, that's an answer and a half! Every day's a school day :lol2:


----------



## BELIAL (Nov 10, 2006)

fundo said:


> wow, that's an answer and a half! Every day's a school day :lol2:


:lol2: tis indeed!


----------



## repoman (Jan 16, 2007)

i have a sats monitor we have been supplied by our community nurse to monitor my son when he is badly,it would seem rather strange trying to get the thumb clip on the beardie though :lol2:,saying that its callibrated for a human so doing a beardie with it maybe not show any reading.if its outside the scale,although if it did work you would get the heartrate and the oxygen levels in the bloodstream.

be handy to see if the reps have any breathing probs and give em a wif of oxygen


----------

